# Bildqualität und Auflösung bei Spielen verbessern/ändern



## matrixmorpher (14. Juli 2010)

*Bildqualität und Auflösung bei Spielen verbessern/ändern*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und das ist mein erster Post.

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen Gaming PC zusammengebastelt, wenn man ihn denn "Gaming PC" nennen kann, denn die Hardware ist relativ schwach, dennoch bin ich überrascht das alle Spiele (wie Dirt2) die ich spiele absolut flüssig laufen, bis auf Silent Hill 3.

Zunächst einmal die Hardware:
es müsste ein Biostar Mainboard AM2+ mit 790 Chipsatz sein (T-Serie)
Athlon XP II mit 2x 3,1 GHz
4 GB DDR 2 800 RAM von Corsair
Eine 320GB Hauptplatte
Spieleplatte 150GB WD Raptor 10.000upm
Aureon 5.1 fun Soundkarte
Palit ATI HD 4850 mit 512 MB (die Karte ist auf maximalste Qualitätseinstellung eingestellt und RAM/GPU mit ATI CCC komplett UNTERtaktet, Lüfter bei 25%)
interne DVD Laufwerk
und Windows Vista 64 Bit Ultimate

Wie ihr seht, kein High End. Die Grafikkarte wird ggf. gegen eine 5770er oder eine Geforce 460 getauscht. Die 460er soll wohl bessere Bildqualitätseinstellungen haben.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich will meine Spiele mit der absolut maximalsten Qualitätseinstellung spielen die möglich ist.
Naja, dann gehe ich mal ins ATI CCC und stelle dort alles auf Maximum.
Leider klappt das nicht so gut wie bei meinem Voodoo 5 3DFx Rechner und dem passenden Tool.
Need for Speed Porsche sieht auf dem Voodoo 5 Rechner mit 4x Antialising superklasse aus. Mit ATI CCC 16x Antialising erkenne ich aber absolut keinen Unterschied zu vorher.

Jetzt brauche ich entweder die Info wie ich jedes einzelne Spiel separat konfigurieren kann oder möglicherweise gibt es ein Tool was mir die Qualität erzwingt.
Eine Spieleliste von mir folgt wahrscheinlich heute abend.

Auch die Änderung der Auflösung ist wichtig.
Ich spiele meine Spiele an meinem Full HD Fernseher, das bekanntlich ein Format von 1920x1080 hat. Silent Hill 2 Directors Cut hat eine Auflösung von 1600x1200. Tja, x1200 kann der Fernseher aber nicht darstellen, also will ich die Full HD Auflösung erzwingen. Was bei Silent Hill 3 einfach mittels Änderung der Config geht, klappt beim 2er nicht. Ebenfalls finde ich nichts für die Need for Speed Teile.

Hier mal zunächst ein grober Auszug meiner Spiele.

Silent Hill 2 Directors Cut
Silent Hill 2
Chronicles of Cyprien - Evil Twin
Need for Speed Unterground 2
NfS Carbon
NfS Most Wanted
NfS Hot Pursuit 2
NfS Porsche
GRID
Xtreme Rally
Downtown Run

Rest folgt später
Wenn mir jemand zu den einzelnen Spielen schon Tipps geben kann, wäre es super.
Eine Config finden und die abändern, soviel kann ich noch, aber selbst da kann man verschiedenste Werte eingeben und ich weiß nicht bis wieviel (oftmals Zahlenangaben) und was ich alles ändern kann. Detaillierte Infos wären toll.

Oder eben ein Tool was bei allen Spielen die Qualität und Auflösung erzwingt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe 
MatrixMorpher


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bildqualität und Auflösung bei Spielen verbessern/ändern*

Soweit ich weiß, hat der Nvidia-Treiber spezielle Einstellungen für viele Spiele... Die sind praktisch als Profil angelegt...

Wenn du besonders hohe Qualität willst, führt fast kein Weg an Modifikationen (Mods) vorbei...


----------



## matrixmorpher (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bildqualität und Auflösung bei Spielen verbessern/ändern*

Vielen Dank für Deine Info.

Wenn möglich immer direkt angeben falls Du Mods oder Infos zu Änderungen der Spiele weißt, angeben um welches Spiel es sich handelt und wo ich die Änderungen vornehmen kann, bzw. das Mod herunterladen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bildqualität und Auflösung bei Spielen verbessern/ändern*

Schau mal hier rein...

NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Shift, Nitro, World Online, Undercover

NFS-Center.de :: Need for Speed

NFSCars (Need For Speed Cars)


----------



## boerigard (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bildqualität und Auflösung bei Spielen verbessern/ändern*



matrixmorpher schrieb:


> Auch die Änderung der Auflösung ist wichtig.
> Ich spiele meine Spiele an meinem Full HD Fernseher, das bekanntlich ein Format von 1920x1080 hat. Silent Hill 2 Directors Cut hat eine Auflösung von 1600x1200. Tja, x1200 kann der Fernseher aber nicht darstellen, also will ich die Full HD Auflösung erzwingen.


Ist nicht ganz einfach, aber möglich (vorletzter Post auf der Seite):
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - squ1zzy hack readme?

In dem Forum solltest du auch für andere Spiele eine Lösung finden. Am einfachsten über Googlesuche zu finden, ich suche immer nach "widescreengaming +SPIELENAME".


----------



## matrixmorpher (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bildqualität und Auflösung bei Spielen verbessern/ändern*

Danke für den Tipp.
Das setzt aber wohl voraus das ich mit einem Hex Editor arbeite?
Habe das noch nie gemacht.
Wo bekomme ich einen her und wie funktioniert das dann?


----------

